# Rider List Up!



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

Equestrian Team GBR just posted on fb

 "Running order for GB Eventing riders; 1 Nicola Wilson, 2 Mary King, 3 Zara Phillips, 4 Tina Cook, 5 William Fox-Pitt"

I asume 2 will ride tomorrow as we are drawn 17th and 3 on the Sunday?


----------



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

so we should see nicola and mary tommorow then - really wanted to see william but thought mary would be in the early runnings


----------



## tiggs (27 July 2012)

Start times are now up
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120727-164115731


----------



## molly7886 (27 July 2012)

Well found, been frantically looking for that. Aagh got a lesson booked just when Zara and lenamore


----------

